

Voxelvoid – A retro arcade shooter - bottled_poe
http://www.voxelvoid.com

======
eatonphil
So just to be clear, this is not related to VoxelQuest[1], right?

For the sake of a non-gamer, what is a voxel/are voxels? And, respectfully,
what's so interesting about all these voxel games/engines?

Also, is Minecraft a "voxel" game? These type of games/engines remind me a lot
of Minecraft.

[1] - [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavan/voxel-
quest](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavan/voxel-quest)

~~~
rndn
Pixel = Picture Element (2D)

Voxel = Volume Element (3D)

~~~
dunehead
So a voxel game engine would take the 3D scene made of voxels and turn it in
to a series of pixel images?

~~~
fenomas
Well, since graphics hardware only understands polygons, voxel engines usually
construct a mesh of polygons representing the visible surface of the voxel
data, then send that to the GPU to be rendered. Is that what you're asking?

------
rtpg
slightly OT , but for those who like this look, Voxatron
([http://www.lexaloffle.com/voxatron.php](http://www.lexaloffle.com/voxatron.php))
is still a thing. It's morphed from a robotron-y sort of thing to a sort of
"fantasy console" (that has a robotron game as an example). It's a fascinating
experiment, and the development track is all listed out in the site already.

~~~
jarcane
Voxatron is amazing. You can actually play the user mods in the browser now if
you want to give it a try:
[http://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?cat=6&sub=2&mode=cposts&order...](http://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?cat=6&sub=2&mode=cposts&orderby=ts&orderby=rating)

~~~
bobajeff
I just tested one on my phone in Chrome. It crashed the tab. I figured it just
ran out of memory or something so I tried it on my Tablet (which doesn't seem
to handle memory the same way because it only has slightly more ram than the
phone but doesn't constantly unload apps, which the phone will do) again in
Chrome, and it ran but I couldn't do anything since it requires a keyboard.

~~~
jarcane
The browser version is built on EMscripten and is pretty CPU-centric; I'm not
at all surprised it wouldn't run on an Android phone.

~~~
bobajeff
I didn't have high expectations for it. I think it's worth testing any browser
demo or application on a smart devices to see how promising the web as a
applications platform is.

Still, I don't believe it crashing had anything to do with the CPU but the way
my phone handles memory. It ran on my Android tablet which has a similar
processor.

------
FlyingAvatar
Looks awesome! I will definitely look for it when it is available.

A suggestion: I actually had to re-watch the video to see how the player was
losing life. A reduced collision area so the enemies actually have to appear
to touch you, and some more visual / audio feedback of a collision with the
player would be really helpful.

~~~
bottled_poe
Thanks for the suggestion. The collision system is quite crude at this point,
I do intend to improve it with a future update.

------
DiabloD3
I have to admit, thats pretty cool.

~~~
monk_e_boy
I don't get why it's cool? What am I missing?

~~~
rndn
Perhaps it's nostalgia for the C64 generation?

------
jeffehobbs
Big money! Big prizes! I love it!

------
martin1b
Looks fun. Good work!

------
princetontiger
I love it!

------
CmonDev
I wish the industry set the terminology straight:

Voxelvoid is a block/cube-based - just like Minecraft.

Now, this is an example of an actual real voxel engine:
[http://www.atomontage.com](http://www.atomontage.com)

~~~
to3m
Voxels are just the 3d analogue of pixels. No textures or high detail
required!

I think this one counts - look at the aliasing on the player's avatar's
turret, and the rotating coins.

